
We're not going back to normal - mparramon
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/615370/coronavirus-pandemic-social-distancing-18-months/
======
wintorez
I think once this is over we'll see a boom in the following fields: remote
working, robotics, virtual reality, indoor sports and activities, non-
perishable food production, etc.

~~~
MR4D
Telemedicine will be huge. It’s changing by the day currently.

------
8bitsrule
Better be careful of that normal. Social distancing is measureable now. This
will be very convenient for those who wish to control the invisible spread of
infectious ideas.

